# glxinfo -- Error: unable to open display(null)

## armren

Hi,

I got some problems with starting x, so I followed the nvidia-guide at the wiki. At the end I got to test the glx settings with:

 *Quote:*   

> glxinfo | grep direct 

 

I did, and got the following error message:

 *Quote:*   

>  Error: unable to open display(null)

 

If I try to start X (startX) I get the following error msg:

 *Quote:*   

> Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

 

Thanks for your help.

br

René

----------

## itsmegawtf

you need to do:

```
# emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
```

then:

```
# opengl-update
```

and 

```
# xorgconfig
```

----------

## armren

that´s what I did (well, I edited the xconfig myself) and I get the err-msg as I wrote before.

----------

## korz

I had a similar problem once. I updated the nvidia driver to a newer version and suddenly, my GForce TI 4600 didn't work any more. The error message was the same as the one, you posted. I found out, that my graphiccard (to be specific: the chip nv25) is not supported by the new nvidia driver (although the GForce 4mx was....). After re-emergeing an older driver, everything was fine again.  Perhaps this can help you.

Frank

----------

## armren

Thanks, I will try, but I think a GeForce 6800 GT should work with the driver ... well, no matter, it´s worth a try  :Smile: 

----------

